# Is Your Gundog Speciel?



## fozzer (Oct 14, 2006)

Discover all aspects of gamebird hunting from their habitats to duck boats at gamebird-hunter.com

Hey-why not let people know why your gundog is so good or tell us all about a funny hunting story with your gundog and easily uplaod a photo to show them off.

We would love to hear about your experiences so don't be shy go here now!

http://www.gamebird-hunter.com/gundog.html


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

my dog is really special


----------



## fozzer (Oct 14, 2006)

Im very pleased to here that your dog is are speciel but why?

tell us all at http://www.gamebird-hunter.com/gundog.html


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

He is special, because USA trained him to pee on him on command! Ahhh I am never going to let you live that one down! By far one of the funniest things that happened this year! Sorry I coulden't resist!


----------

